# Ruger 22/45 lite



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i saw gander mtn had these for sale for $499 too much for me. i went out yesterday to GM just to see it and hold it and check it out, of course they didnt have one in stock but were more than willing to "order me one with all the free bees" i have already found a few cheaper online. the link is the pistol im talking about. i like it because it has a threaded barrel, really light and id like to get a comp for it sometime down the road. seems like a great back packing pistol. much easier to carry 100 rounds of .22 than 100 rounds of 9mm. just wondering if anyone has experience with this exact pistol. ive got a Ruger mk II that i love but looking for something just a bit more compact and lighter than my stainless bull barrel.

http://www.ruger.com/products/2245Lite/models.html


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I have one and like it. I put a Bushnell TRS 25 red dot on it and it is pretty accurate.

If you have a Rural King by you they have the best deal. $379
When I bought mine there, they had a %12 discount. So I got it for about $335


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Ez i dont own one but have heard good things. Woodbury outfiters has them for 389 w/threaded barrel


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MarkyB said:


> Ez i dont own one but have heard good things. Woodbury outfiters has them for 389 w/threaded barrel


thanks MarkyB. i did a little search and i have one about 2 hrs south of me. i think i might be heading down this week. gotta make the call first and see if they have one instock before the drive. id like to fish the river too while im down there, just not sure where to go.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Ever considered a 1911-22 Sig or ECG ? both great 22's.


----------

